# Goats gone goofy (humor)



## Carla D (Feb 6, 2019)

we had a decent warm up for a day after our arctic blast. Last night was a cool, crisp, refreshing night. My goats were jumping off of the walls last night. Just thought I’d share a laugh or two. They got really really crazy until I took my phone out of my pocket to record them.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 6, 2019)

The goats look like they have grown alot....heard some coughing by the goats in your video. ..are they still inside or able to get outside some ? Hope you are feeling better.


----------

